# What spreads??



## megga (Jan 9, 2018)

As I cant have my sandwich's with out marge on, I thought I'd  ask you food savvy if yyou can recommend  "A least bad for you" one.


----------



## Mark T (Jan 9, 2018)

We use Flora!

Although, my mother uses Benecol for my father.


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 9, 2018)

butter all the way here!! lol, I know of people that use mayo instead though x


----------



## Pine Marten (Jan 9, 2018)

We use Anchor spreadable butter, and normally have ordinary butter in the fridge too. We used to use Benecol, and occasionally Flora, but I like the taste of both Anchor spreadable and 'proper' butter


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jan 9, 2018)

Butter here


----------



## Amigo (Jan 9, 2018)

I’ve always used Pro-active (obviously believing the cholesterol lowering hype) but lately have bought lighter Lurpack. Unfortunately, it’s hard to go back to anything else after Lurpack on your toast.

I’ll see if the Cholesterol has shot up next review however.


----------



## chaoticcar (Jan 9, 2018)

Is the lighter Lurpack the one that has rapeseed in it ? 
  CAROL


----------



## Drummer (Jan 9, 2018)

I don't buy 'lighter' anything - lower fat is not a good option as far as I can see, and for many spreads it means buying water. 
As I don't eat bread I don't need something to spread but for cooking and baking it makes a difference to the end result - and my husband hates to have soggy toast.


----------



## Amigo (Jan 9, 2018)

chaoticcar said:


> Is the lighter Lurpack the one that has rapeseed in it ?
> CAROL



Yes I believe it is Carol. I don’t normally buy ‘lighter’ either @Drummer but sometimes there are additional health conditions that require greater consideration of fat content. Also, *Lurpak Spreadable Butter* contains *724 calories* per 100g, compared with *543 calories* per 100g of *Lurpak Spreadable Lighter*.


----------



## Drummer (Jan 9, 2018)

I spent almost two years eating low fat products to reduce my cholesterol - I reached 264lb in weight and did not lower my cholesterol by anything significant.
When i went back on low carb, I had lower cholesterol. I have also dropped over 40 lb in weight.


----------



## Amigo (Jan 9, 2018)

Drummer said:


> I spent almost two years eating low fat products to reduce my cholesterol - I reached 264lb in weight and did not lower my cholesterol by anything significant.
> When i went back on low carb, I had lower cholesterol. I have also dropped over 40 lb in weight.



I don’t choose low fat products Drummer but I am trying to lose more weight and I actually like the taste of the lighter Lurpack with reduced calories.


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 9, 2018)

Good old butter for me too.


----------



## Drummer (Jan 9, 2018)

Amigo said:


> I don’t choose low fat products Drummer but I am trying to lose more weight and I actually like the taste of the lighter Lurpack with reduced calories.


Is it working?
I was put on low calorie diets by my doctors and never lost much weight at all - I went to slimming clubs and gained weight on calorie controlled diets - on a low carb diet the weight just vanishes. I think there is something wrong with the information we are given about calories and weightloss.


----------



## eggyg (Jan 9, 2018)

I went to Weightwatchers about 20 years ago and stopped using any spread on my bread but use the lower fat mayo, mind you the amount I put on the butter/ spread would probably be better for me!


----------



## Vince_UK (Jan 9, 2018)

Go with good old fashioned butter


----------



## Amigo (Jan 9, 2018)

Drummer said:


> Is it working?
> I was put on low calorie diets by my doctors and never lost much weight at all - I went to slimming clubs and gained weight on calorie controlled diets - on a low carb diet the weight just vanishes. I think there is something wrong with the information we are given about calories and weightloss.



You’re preaching to the converted here Drummer. I’m also a fan of low carb but if I can shave off calories from well liked products, then I will. I’m not sold on the unrestricted high fat regime for renal reasons and not all fats are created equal. I lost a significant amount of weight after diagnosis, have never used meds and got my Hb down to lower than yours so something must be working!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 9, 2018)

I get Bertolli.  It looks like a solid lump of butter but has olive oil added which makes it spreadable straight out of the fridge.  Sadly, it's not easy to get hold of.  Morrison's sell it but Tesco have stopped selling it for some reason.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 9, 2018)

Tesco's sell their own brand Olive spread, that's probably why ..... we thought it looked so pale it was more like lard and was tasteless - whereas Tescos OB one tastes of something.  We use it in cooking where we need it - but butter on bread!

There's been a lot more than enough scientific proof that dietary fat doesn't have any effect whatever on blood cholesterol so if medics were still saying it does I wouldn't believe any other word they said to me either!


----------



## Jeandp (Jan 10, 2018)

I am going to try making my own spreadable butter by mixing room temperature butter with extra virgin olive oil. I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 10, 2018)

Sometime we make our own too, using whipping cream & a Kilner butter churner.  It's fun but works out more expensive than buying it ready made, despite the massive increase in butter prices recently.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 10, 2018)

trophywench said:


> Tesco's sell their own brand Olive spread, that's probably why ..... we thought it looked so pale it was more like lard and was tasteless - whereas Tescos OB one tastes of something.  We use it in cooking where we need it - but butter on bread!
> 
> There's been a lot more than enough scientific proof that dietary fat doesn't have any effect whatever on blood cholesterol so if medics were still saying it does I wouldn't believe any other word they said to me either!


Bertolli do 2 types.  Olive oil with butter & butter with olive oil.  Sounds daft, but it's true!


----------



## chaoticcar (Jan 10, 2018)

Butter is best !! 
 I cook my omelettes and fish in butter ,I used to buy unsalted for cooking but now it is more expensive but I refuse to pay extra for someone to take the salt out of my butter !!
  CAROL


----------



## trophywench (Jan 10, 2018)

That sounds potty - they have to ADD salt, to get salted butter - so in theory salted butter should be dearer. 

I dunno whether it is or isn't as we buy salted anyway (demi-sel in France) - but use the (unsalted) Tesco olive oil spread for cooking (whereas I grew up and continued, using old-fashioned soft marg 'spread' for cooking)!


----------



## chaoticcar (Jan 10, 2018)

Has the price of butter shot up in France ? Here in UK it has gone up over 50 pence over the past few months and an extra 5 pence for unsalted .
   CAROL


----------



## Martin Canty (Jan 10, 2018)

All this talk of butter reminds me of the dilemma I had when I first moved to the States..... All I could find was sweet butter (salted or unsalted).... I didn't want "sweet" butter, just regular plain non sweetened.... I eventually bought some & found that it was not sweet at all!!!!

Since learned that the sweet butter is a non-cultured butter, pleased to say that cultured butter (aka European style) is widely available these days....

Butter on my bread (toast/roll etc).... mayo on my sandwiches


----------



## Radders (Jan 10, 2018)

Butter here. I keep it spreadable by leaving it out of the fridge (half a pack in a butter dish). That’s what my parents did so that gave me the idea.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 10, 2018)

Our kitchen is freezing this time of year.  I think it keeps softer in the fridge!


----------



## Beck S (Jan 11, 2018)

Butter still in my house.  I don't mind spreads, but I'm not giving up butter just yet.  Use spreadables in the winter - the Anchor spreadable does seem to have rapeseed oil in too.


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 11, 2018)

We take the butter out a few hours before we need it to make sure it spreads and seems to work well even though the house is generally cold x


----------



## Amigo (Jan 11, 2018)

The Lurpack spreadable from the fridge spreads every time


----------



## Drummer (Jan 12, 2018)

Amigo said:


> You’re preaching to the converted here Drummer. I’m also a fan of low carb but if I can shave off calories from well liked products, then I will. I’m not sold on the unrestricted high fat regime for renal reasons and not all fats are created equal. I lost a significant amount of weight after diagnosis, have never used meds and got my Hb down to lower than yours so something must be working!


I wish I had a more up to date figure for Hba1c, but after testing at three and six months that was it - I might get another one some time this year - but as my doctor hasn't seen me since diagnosis and there isn't a diabetes specialist nurse at the practice I do sometimes feel rather at a loss.


----------



## Beck S (Jan 12, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> We take the butter out a few hours before we need it to make sure it spreads and seems to work well even though the house is generally cold x


My kitchen is colder than my fridge at the moment


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Jan 13, 2018)

Lurpak. A lot of folk I know use norpak from aldi it’s cheaper.


----------



## Amigo (Jan 13, 2018)

Drummer said:


> I wish I had a more up to date figure for Hba1c, but after testing at three and six months that was it - I might get another one some time this year - but as my doctor hasn't seen me since diagnosis and there isn't a diabetes specialist nurse at the practice I do sometimes feel rather at a loss.



Presumably you home test Drummer? It’s a much more reliable indicator of how things are going I think. I’m sure your Hba1c will be under 40 now from what you’re eating etc.
I only have an annual review and no DSN at the surgery.


----------



## Drummer (Jan 13, 2018)

Amigo said:


> Presumably you home test Drummer? It’s a much more reliable indicator of how things are going I think. I’m sure your Hba1c will be under 40 now from what you’re eating etc.
> I only have an annual review and no DSN at the surgery.


Since my 6 month result there are no plans for any further tests - I will be going for a test for my thyroid supplement level at some point so might ask for another Hba1c then, but my usual levels have been between 5 and 6mmol/l after eating so I would imagine that my Hba1c has continued to go down.


----------



## Amigo (Jan 13, 2018)

Drummer said:


> Since my 6 month result there are no plans for any further tests - I will be going for a test for my thyroid supplement level at some point so might ask for another Hba1c then, but my usual levels have been between 5 and 6mmol/l after eating so I would imagine that my Hba1c has continued to go down.



That being the case, they should take you off the Diabetic Register I would expect.


----------



## Boom (Jan 14, 2018)

Spotted thread title and first thought was "gossip ".
Irrespective of what spread or butter I use I only spread half of my sandwich.
E.G. 2 bread sandwich only put spread on one bread..
Not sure if I do this for health reasons or I'm just a tight un.


----------



## kevin griffiths (Feb 17, 2018)

butter, get mine from aldis as cheaper than the main supermarkets, been using flora for last couple of weeks as asda had offer on, doesn't seem to be much taste though and did notice it doesn't melt on hot toast


----------



## Jeandp (Feb 17, 2018)

Jeandp said:


> I am going to try making my own spreadable butter by mixing room temperature butter with extra virgin olive oil. I will let you know how it goes.


It didn't go that well, maybe I didn't use enough oil? Anyway I am using Anchor spreadable now, it seems to contain a high percentage of butter.


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 17, 2018)

Butter for me or lurpak


----------



## Matt Cycle (Feb 17, 2018)

I tend to have flora or the like - usually a dairy free one.  Not keen on butter - I don't care if it's now supposed to be good when it was bad before but originally good when your grandma had it as a kid - although they didn't have flora then and usually died before they reached 60.


----------

